# Can't get baby to sleep horizontal???



## RLowry (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't get my son to sleep horizontally in his crib. I'm not sure what to do because we will feed him change him burp him put his sucky in and he will be almost asleep and we will put him to bed. But he will scream and wont stop. I'm not sure what it is. Last night we tried just going down and putting his sucky back in. He cried for 3 hours off and on. Then i took him out and put him in his swing and at that point he slept for 6 hours. Is there something i should be trying??? ADVICE PLEASE.


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

How old is your son? If he's newborn or very young, MANY babies have a hard time being put down. Also, I find that I have to wait until my daughter is soundly asleep (about 10-15 minutes after she first falls asleep) before putting her down. I have a much high success rate then. Also do you swaddle? That can help with the startle reflex. Good luck!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

REFLUX. Silent reflux or regular reflux.
Good luck


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
REFLUX. Silent reflux or regular reflux.
Good luck









This is what I first thought of I know mine slept best in her swing when shes was tiny because of silent reflux. Also agree with another that said rock till TOTALLY asleep I held mine till we had the floopy doll effect the dead to the world body then laid her down a LOT more successful and no it totally did not mwan we had to do that endlessly.

Deanna


----------

